# Tommy's BTS 09 Sat. Pics



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

I had a great time today meeting and talking people and walking the hall. 









MLS booth ready for the Show and Grace.





































































































Jason and Grace










The MLS Group picture










Dave (Ozark Miniatures) Gary and Carla










Grace and I

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pictures Tommy 

Randy


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Tommy,

THX again for the pictures. I'm sorry I MISSED you again! My son and I will be down tomorrow about 10-11 am. Hope we can meet up. John Corradini has my cell #. I will call John when we get there.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

For those of us who can't be there thanks for the pictures, enjoy them very much!!!! Keep em comin. The Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes great pics and hopefully when folks get back they will add to these photos. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I notice my wife in the group picture, but not me! Ha Ha! I'm going to get grief for this! 

Greg


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

That's just a matter of good photography


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Did not take long! Hahaha! 

Greg


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I told Penny she should get rid of the ugly guy in her avatar.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I cant get no respect! 

;-) 

Greg


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Tommy Thanks for sharing.


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Tommy, 
Thanks for the pics! Do you know who built the yellow Jordan snowplow about halfway down the string of photos you posted? 

Thanks, 
Matt Hutson 
near Gunnison, CO


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,

All I know is that it was on the Del Oro Layout and it caught my eye.

Tommy







Rio Gracie


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 06/07/2009 7:18 PM
I notice my wife in the group picture, but not me! Ha Ha! I'm going to get grief for this! 

Greg

You were over sucking up with Axel...and just plain forgot about the photo shoot while in the midst of your electrical "duties". hehehehehehehe. Remember...this was the place where you said the most famous line EVER in MLS history.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Remember...this was the place where you said the most famous line EVER in MLS history.
And that was.... ?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

C'mon Mike. Don't hold us in "suspenders". What did he say?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, I was almost killed in front of witnesses... 

Of course Mikey is not mentioning that he and Marge kept it going for quite a while... my wife was hotter than the Aristo TE board in the booth... 

Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh??? I didn't say cheet. I bailed.


----------

